# Wasatch Expo



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Wasatch Fly Tying & Fly Fishing Expo News

Goals of the Expo:
- Raise funds for future TU and FFF conservation projects and educational programs.
- Celebrate fly fishing and fly tying of Utah.
- Have some fun!

Expo Hosted by:

Quick Links
Wasatch Expo
Stonefly Society
High Country Fly Fishers
March 29-30, 2013
South Towne Expo Center
Sandy, UT
This year's Wasatch Fly Tying & Fly Fishing Expo will be held March 29-30, 2013. The event will be held at the South Towne Expo Center in Sandy, Utah. This will be our 8th year and we're very excited about the growth we have experienced over the last few years. We thank you for your continued support and attendance.

Fly Casting Competition: The casting competition will be world class this year as we have folks traveling from all over the West to participate. Qualifications will go on all day Friday and Saturday until 1pm. Some great prizes will be awarded to the men's, women's, and youth division winners. More details and competition rules are posted on our website. And be sure to check out the Terminator casting comp Saturday around 5:30pm...if you dare. Thank you Fishwest for sponsoring and MC'ing the casting competition this year.

Film Festival: We have two film festivals this year that are sponsored by Cache Anglers (Logan) and the Stonefly Society (Salt Lake/Utah County). The F3T Fly Fishing Film Tour will be hosted in Logan by Cache Anglers on March 15th at the Taggart Student Center Theater and the Stonefly Society will be hosting the Film Tour on March 16th at the Miller Free Enterprise Building-Auditorium, Salt Lake Community College in Sandy. Go to http://wasatchexpo.com/film-festival.html for more info.

Banquet/Auction: Our banquet this year will be on Friday evening, March 29th. The banquet will feature Kelly Galloup as our guest speaker along with a special TU presentation. We will also have a LIVE auction, silent auctions, and special drawings. We will have some incredible trips for auction this year including Patagonia, Alaska, Pesca Maya, Montana, Idaho, and some cool local trips. It should be a great evening. Tickets are now available for purchase on the Expo website. There will be a limited amount of banquet tickets so get yours today. http://wasatchexpo.com/banquet.html

Sponsors and Vendors: This year we will have about 65 vendors featuring fly fishing reps, outfitters, fly shops, guide services, rod companies, and more. You'll even be able to demo fly rods on the all new demo casting pond. As in years past the Expo will be sponsored by some great companies. Our current sponsors currently consist of: Rainys, Camp Chef, South Fork Outfitters, Sportsmans Warehouse, Fishtech, Fishwest, Pesca Maya, RoundRocks, Snake River Outfitters, Bamboo Smith, Muskoka Lifestyle Products, Four Seasons Flyfisher, Fall RIver Fly Rods, ADG Titanium Rods, and Jans.

Fly Tyers: The quality of fly tyers that will exhibit their fly tying skills this year should be the best we've seen at the Expo. We plan to have 70+ unique tyers sharing their skills for all to see. If you are a fly tyer and would like to tie at the Expo, please send an email to Bobby Lang so he can get you on the schedule. Our tying slots are almost filled up so contact him today.

Classes/Workshops: We will also be offering classes, workshops, and casting clinics as in year's past...over 20 class are being offered throughout the two day event. We believe this years line-up is the best we've ever had. A class schedule is currently posted on the Expo website and you can start signing up today. Classes will sell out so sign up today. http://wasatchexpo.com/workshops.html

This is a family oriented event...bring the whole family, kids, and even the inlaws. Special drawings will be available for the kids on Saturday along with a kids fly tying area. We will also be doing an Easter Egg Hunt on Saturday at noon for kids 10 and under along with face painting.

Admission is only $5.00 for both days. Kids 15 and under get in FREE.

Checkout www.wasatchexpo.com for more info and updates.

We hope to see you there.

About Us
The Wasatch Fly Tying & Fly Fishing Expo is a Utah Trout Unlimited and Federation of Fly Fisher hosted event. The goal of the Expo is to raise funds for conservation and educational projects as well as celebrate fly fishing and fly tying in Utah. We hope that you come to the Expo and share the experience with you family and friends. It's a great event and a lot of fun. Thank you in advance for your support.

Jason Haslam
Expo Co-Chair


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting this! Sounds like a good time.


----------

